# Advice on a small commercial bid, what do you think about my quote???



## BetterLawns (Oct 18, 2010)

I took everyones advice on my last post and I'm sticking with the 25 driveways I was clearing last year since my truck is too big to do driveways with. I have a chance to bid on two small commercial buildings and a long driveway. Let me know what you guys think about my bid. Im submitting it Monday morning so any advice before then would be much appreciated!

Heres the commercial lots:

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc446/BetterLawns/img005.jpg

(1) (Clearing front parking lot, front walk, and back/side parking lot.)

0"-3" $100 / 3"-6" $125 / 6"-9" $150 / 9"-12" $175 / 12"-15" $200

Salting asphalt with rock salt, salting front walk with Calcium Chloride: $35

(2) (Clearing front parking lot, front walk, parking lots around building, and back parking lot.)

0"-3" $150 / 3"-6" $175 / 6"-9" $200 / 9"-12" $225 / 12"-15" $250

Salting asphalt with rock salt, salting front walk with Calcium Chloride: $65

Heres the driveway:

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc446/BetterLawns/img006.jpg

$120 (Clearing from the street to garage, clearing in front of garage, clearing side walkway, clearing front walk to the front door, clearing from garage to back building, clearing in front of back building, clearing a walk to the back buildings door.) **I can also turn around at the back building, I dont have to back all the way to the house to turn around**

Salting in front of garage, front, and side walkway with Calcium Chloride: $25

Ill be doing this with a 2006 F450 CC LB Dually, 6.0L Turbo Diesel with a Fisher XLS. Ill have my guy helping clear the side walks and salting with a push spreader after I plow. Any idea on time wise how long this will take me? I was thinking 30 min for the house, 30 min for building 1 and 45 min for building 2 (At 6" of snow). Also keep in mind the storms we get are typically 2"-6" and we very rarely get over 10" of snow. These prices are per push too! Thanks guys!


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

your salting price doesn't account for the labor/truck cost it will take to salt these properties when it is a salt only event. unless you like working for free.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Have to agree.. salt price is way too cheap.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

If you are new to salting and plowing, then you should stick to a formula for the salt. Hand spreading sucks and can make you look unprofessional when you send a guy in with salt and push spreader when they are there. Anyway, break it down by the 50lb bags. We try to get around $15.00 per 50lb bag of rock spread. The larger lots are based on ton pricing, which is much lower. Looking at your pictures, I would guess that you would have 10 to 15 bags to provide decent coverage. That would put us at $150.00 to $225.00 per drop if we used a per bag price. We would use bulk for those lots and probably be around $100.00 per drop due to that fact that it would take us 3 minutes to spread. A guy with a push spreader will take 20 to 30 minutes minimum by the time he gets out and loads the spreader over and over.


----------



## BetterLawns (Oct 18, 2010)

I've never salted before so ill Definately have to work on that price. So what do you guys think about the clearing prices??? Reasonable?


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

BetterLawns;1115469 said:


> I've never salted before so ill Definately have to work on that price. So what do you guys think about the clearing prices??? Reasonable?


The plowing seems high to me, but if you can get it, it might offset you giving away the salt!!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

salting is really cheap.... reaaaallllyyyy cheap....


----------

